# This Saw is GREAT !!



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

We have the same saw and love it. By using a Freud glue line blade, zero clearance insert, and a Grizzly 1/4 hp power feeder, along with a mobile base extension kit the saw has met all are expectations. The only negative was we had to replace all the rubber coated plastic casters with the steel casters found on the Super Heavy Duty mobile base.

The Freud Glue Line saw blade used during ripping eliminated the jointer station.

Again a great saw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I am glad that this went better than last time. Enjoy your new "tools" and I look forward to seeing some finished "projects"-


----------



## Bigjoemann (Feb 12, 2011)

Bought mine in December. It is still in boxes, waiting to be put together. This damn cold bug knocked me on my butt. Soon!


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

> Bought mine in December. It is still in boxes, waiting to be put together. This damn cold bug knocked me on my butt. Soon!
> 
> - Bigjoemann


Hope you get better soon. Check out Unemployed *********************************** Hillbilly Creations on YouTube. He has a great video on assembling the saw. Here is the link:


----------



## FrogHouse (Jan 25, 2017)

So jealous!


----------



## Jarrhead (Mar 15, 2009)

I bought the same saw (without the router table extension) about a month ago. I really like mine too. I wrote my own review here on Lumberjocks also. One thing I didn't like was the limited rip capacity. So, I have already splurged for the 7 foot rails. They extend the rip capacity right of the blade out to 52". They are supposed to be delivered Monday. I will have to go in and update my review, after I get them installed. I hope you like yours as much as I like mine. Great bargain, compared to the other available options out there.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

if only my budget would let me …I would have a shop full of these tools :<))


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

> I bought the same saw (without the router table extension) about a month ago. I really like mine too. I wrote my own review here on Lumberjocks also. One thing I didn t like was the limited rip capacity. So, I have already splurged for the 7 foot rails. They extend the rip capacity right of the blade out to 52". They are supposed to be delivered Monday. I will have to go in and update my review, after I get them installed. I hope you like yours as much as I like mine. Great bargain, compared to the other available options out there.
> 
> - Jarrhead


I saw your pictures of your saw and workshop. Very nice. I hope you enjoy your machines.


----------



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

I just purchased this saw yesterday and hope they deliver it by Friday. Have you modified the fence for the router side at all or do you know of anyone that has on here that has posted pictures? I just wish it had a rectangular insert so i could get a lift that i could adjust router height on the top of the table instead.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

> I just purchased this saw yesterday and hope they deliver it by Friday. Have you modified the fence for the router side at all or do you know of anyone that has on here that has posted pictures? I just wish it had a rectangular insert so i could get a lift that i could adjust router height on the top of the table instead.
> 
> Thanks for the review.
> 
> - BoilerUp21


I didn't modify the fence. I have a shaper and use that extensively. I keep a round over bit in the router and use that for putting a radius on my work when it needs it. Very convenient.


----------

